

Remind HN: FB Hacker Cup is on - baltcode

Facebook Hacker qualification round is open at http://www.facebook.com/hackercup/problems.php?round=4
======
baltcode
Can you guys see if your submission is ok? I couldn't figure out if my
submission is correct. It seems to say that the results will be available
after the round, but there is a page with the current ranks. How is that
possible?

~~~
AjJi
Yeah, it is confusing.

Many participants are complaining about that in TopCoder's forums, take a look
here:
[http://forums.topcoder.com/?module=Thread&threadID=69577...](http://forums.topcoder.com/?module=Thread&threadID=695777&start=105&mc=130)

FB_David is a FB employee and he seems to know what is going on.

------
Mithrandir
Clickable: <http://www.facebook.com/hackercup/problems.php?round=4>

